# hip-hugging bike shorts?



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

Maybe I've just gotten too used to clothes that ride on my hips rather than my waist, but are there any bike shorts that aren't high waisted? Currently I just roll down the waist on mine, but it would be nice to have a pair that fit right. I also haven't had any luck with mountain biking shorts - they all give me serious diaper effect. I'm thinking of buying a pair of micro tight bike shorts I saw at supergo and just wearing baggy shorts over them (or maybe capri pants - look cute, stay clear of the chain, *and* protect my legs from thorny bushes ) Anyone tried this?

-D.

PS - how's this for a girly thread?


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*cutoffs over lycra*

Sometimes, for more leisurely rides I wear some cutoffs or soccer shorts over some lyrca cycling shorts. It's comfy, I live in Georgia so I'm gonna sweat anyway, and I too don't like shorts riding somewhere too close to my armpits. But, when you're doing a lot of up and down, sometimes the cutoffs get stuck on the seat. It's a trial and error thing.

I have several pairs of baggys and most are fairly high wasted. But found a new option. Nike's ACG (all conditions gear) are nice and fairly low riding. They don't have a snap, elastic waist, but I'm enjoying them thus far.


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

If you want baggies, I'd recommend Cannondale. I've got a few pairs and they are all sort of below the belly button, hip-hugger style. I actually prefer last year's style (Terra's) the best -- they were essentially like shorts I'd wear normally but with a big, old chamois pad. This year's aren't too bad. I got mine at the LBS but have seen them on the Cannondale website. I'm 5, 8 and wear a size 8/10 in clothing and the medium works for me. I have one pair of larges but by the end of a ride I'm usually showing some crack.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I've never dug on the spandex/baggie combo. I have a hard enough time finding either that will fit. Getting them in one sewn together package seems like a waste of thread to me. I've found no real benefits of the combo version comparied to wearing them seperately.

I usually stay away from the "Women's Baggies" since they always seem to have a cinch tie at the waist (which I hate). They also always seem a little too poofy to me.

Instead I opt for the men's versions, some fit well, some don't. I also shop the after summer sales in the men's swim suit baggies section. Their swim trunks are low hanging and LOUD. They are also pretty thin which means they tear easier than Fox baggies, but they are cooler in the summer months (which in South Florida run from the beginning of April to about the end of March).


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

divs said:


> Maybe I've just gotten too used to clothes that ride on my hips rather than my waist, but are there any bike shorts that aren't high waisted? Currently I just roll down the waist on mine, but it would be nice to have a pair that fit right. I also haven't had any luck with mountain biking shorts - they all give me serious diaper effect. I'm thinking of buying a pair of micro tight bike shorts I saw at supergo and just wearing baggy shorts over them (or maybe capri pants - look cute, stay clear of the chain, *and* protect my legs from thorny bushes ) Anyone tried this?
> 
> -D.
> 
> PS - how's this for a girly thread?


I don't wear baggies so I can't help you. But check out these cute capris from Nema we saw at Interbike:
http://www.pbase.com/image/22250675
http://www.pbase.com/image/22250676

If you are looking for Lycra, we've found that our Verge women's shorts are very low cut. No granny panty hip huggers on our team.

Sabine


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

catzilla said:


> I usually stay away from the "Women's Baggies" since they always seem to have a cinch tie at the waist (which I hate). They also always seem a little too poofy to me. ).


The cannondales do have a zipper and snap. Last year's, were velcro and looked like surf shorts. These are the only ones though I've found that don't have the drawstring, or worse the large, elastic wasteband.My LBS tried to find some more pairs for me from the warehouse, but only thing that turned up was used pairs on ebay. I might buy a used jersey but not shorts!



catzilla said:


> I've never dug on the spandex/baggie combo. I have a hard enough time finding either that will fit. Getting them in one sewn together package seems like a waste of thread to me. I've found no real benefits of the combo version comparied to wearing them seperately./QUOTE]
> 
> I've been considering the shift lately to spandex (mostly because it's been so hot here) but am not quite that brave. Maybe a few more months of riding and my a$$ will be ready to cooperate.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*Just say no to crack!!*

Ha ha, I want the back of my bike shorts to be high enough that they don't give me plumber's butt when I'm riding! 

I have a pair of RNH (Rippin' Hammer I believe) lycras that scoop low in front, higher in back. You could also try men's bike shorts, as they are all cut to sit lower than waist level. But the chamois may not fit you as well as in women's shorts. As for the diaper effect - look for the minimal, thin chamois pads. Bulk is not a good thing, and the amount of padding varies by brand and by style.

Spike



divs said:


> Maybe I've just gotten too used to clothes that ride on my hips rather than my waist, but are there any bike shorts that aren't high waisted? Currently I just roll down the waist on mine, but it would be nice to have a pair that fit right. I also haven't had any luck with mountain biking shorts - they all give me serious diaper effect. I'm thinking of buying a pair of micro tight bike shorts I saw at supergo and just wearing baggy shorts over them (or maybe capri pants - look cute, stay clear of the chain, *and* protect my legs from thorny bushes ) Anyone tried this?
> 
> -D.
> 
> PS - how's this for a girly thread?


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a pair of Zoic shorts called Yuba. They are not highwaisted at all, fairly short, and have a flat front. THis year's model makes it with side cinchers, something that my shorts could have used.

I only wear baggies.

I think the Pearl Izumi Lucy Short are also hip hugging style.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*I really hate some fashion trends...*

This current 'hip hugging' everything is one I'm suffering through. Before any of you stone me as a prude or just call me a testeless nerd (which I'll admit to anyway).... I'm long enough waisted that most regular pants hit me at the hip to begin with, and I've got a waist-to-hip ratio Marylin Monroe would appreciate. Take it down to the modern "hip hugger" style and I've got said article so big it's swimming around my waist, or it's now snug but cutting me in half, or a not very good combination of the two.

But so much for trends anyway.... my preference is unpadded lycra for 2+ hour rides, if you don't like how my butt looks you should ride faster (almost anyone can so it's no major hardship I'm inflicting). Other than that, anything from the thrift store will do.

Shop less! Play more!


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*we "heart-cha" like you are...*

And I bet your husband loves your curves. That's the only "hubba-hubba" you need to hear! I figure if a non-man-stallion of love is taking a look at my caboose then he deserves to see tighty high shorts or a$$-crack, whichever is made more prominent by my current short choice!

You're right though...do we really need to look "fashionable" when we're about to go out and sweat by the gallon, breathe hard through our mouths, and turn beet red? 

Hubba-Hubba!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

MallieD said:


> ...breathe hard through our mouths...


Mmmmm, bugs.... always a great look splatted in the teeth.


----------



## flyhigh (May 20, 2004)

*Try Title 9*

Try Title Nine Sports. They usually have "girly" style cycling shorts/clothing. Cat- same as you, I use padded lycra shorts underneath a pair of my husband's bathing suit shorts...just cut the liner out, they work great.


----------



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I'm long enough waisted that most regular pants hit me at the hip to begin with, and I've got a waist-to-hip ratio Marylin Monroe would appreciate. Take it down to the modern "hip hugger" style and I've got said article so big it's swimming around my waist, or it's now snug but cutting me in half, or a not very good combination of the two.


Heh, I'm the exact opposite. Not much hip, and a really short torso. I'm 28 and still shopping in the "juniors" section!  Who knows...maybe it'll all change if/when I have a kid.

Forget fashion...I just wanna be comfy!

-D.


----------



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I don't wear baggies so I can't help you. But check out these cute capris from Nema we saw at Interbike:
> http://www.pbase.com/image/22250675
> http://www.pbase.com/image/22250676
> 
> ...


Those are cute! They look like good protection, too. I've started riding near my parents house by Yosemite, and poison oak is abundant.  I know tights would work, but they seem like they'd be too hot (and too likely to tear when falling down?)

Lycra is fine...I'll probably end up with lycra+something separate on top, as I've tried on several of the suggested baggies and none felt right.


----------



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

*check out Oakely*

Oakley has a new mtn short that is sweet. They look like board shorts. They have a low waist and are a bit longer. Their webiste is not current, so to check them out you'd have to go to a bike shop.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Good luck. 35, two kids, and still shop the juniors occassionally (although I like to cover up my belly, two c-sections and more scars from more surgeries on top of stretch marks... Ugh!).


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

the men's fox shorts i have feel lousy off the bike but just right ON the bike where it is important. i like the higher back because when leaning forward there is no chance of plumbers crack. that might scare the wildlife out there.  

Rita


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Last year I wore only baggies. I liked the cannondale ones the best, and that was the one with separate components.

This year I find myself wearing only lycra. I kind of just stopped being self-conscious about my butt and the big ol' chamois and all that. I find them more comfortable. And its cooler. I only wear baggies now when its cool outside, for a second layer.

Any women here try the IMBA shorts? (from voler). I think they are guy's but the price is good, the cause is good, and I'm tempted to get a few because I just need more lycra.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*board shorts*

sound like the way to go. I too love the Cannondale shorts that I've got: Nylon shorts that are seperate from the padded/lycra undershorts.

Because I have a small waist and wide hips (aka "pear" shape), I can appreciate low-waisted styles that sit on the hips and quietly drape over what needs to be diminished! Plus, the nylon outer shorts are waterproof, absorb almost zero sweat, and can be worn after a ride with clean underwear 

Don't remember if I got these from Title IX, but I have shorts a'plenty from them. Mostly all-purpose shorts, though, which work great off the bike. On the bike, the pocket liners hang down (when weighted with a key, for example), and they snag on the seat. Thought I was being so clever, getting shorts that could be worn for EVERY activity. Nope! Guess again.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

verslowrdr said:


> This current 'hip hugging' everything is one I'm suffering through. Before any of you stone me as a prude or just call me a testeless nerd (which I'll admit to anyway).... I'm long enough waisted that most regular pants hit me at the hip to begin with, and I've got a waist-to-hip ratio Marylin Monroe would appreciate. Take it down to the modern "hip hugger" style and I've got said article so big it's swimming around my waist, or it's now snug but cutting me in half, or a not very good combination of the two.
> 
> But so much for trends anyway.... my preference is unpadded lycra for 2+ hour rides, if you don't like how my butt looks you should ride faster (almost anyone can so it's no major hardship I'm inflicting). Other than that, anything from the thrift store will do.
> 
> Shop less! Play more!


I couldn't agree with you more... I too have a long torso.. (and legs for that matter 6'1) and don't even glance over at the womens section because of mainly this 'hip hugging' fashion trend... then length.. always a problem...  and for this trend to bleed into mountain biking scares me... (ok... not to sound like a feminist) but what progress (and what kindof progress) would we make in the male dominated sport by shrinking our shorts... riding isn't about fashion or getting a whistle now and then... by the sounds of it, most of the ladies in this forum can't stand guys trying to pick them up.. 
Yes, yes... I do understand that some people are just plain comfortable in low riding shorts.. and that's good.. comfort is a big part of riding.. but I'm just hoping that the companies will continue to make both types of shorts and not squeeze out the "just below the waste" or "waste" and make them pretty much obsolete like they have with most other womens cloths..

b_r


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

"Shop less! Play more!  "

Add "pay less" to that too. I don't work for them, and they are not paying me or anything, but, I have had great luck finding clothes for biking at Marshalls. Mostly tops, but last year I found some great winter weight tights. They're hiking/xc skiing clothing but I wear them for biking too.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

Sugoi has a fine line of women's clothing including hip-hugger Lycra shorts and MTB shorts.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

bike_riot said:


> .. but I'm just hoping that the companies will continue to make both types of shorts and not squeeze out the "just below the waste" or "waste" and make them pretty much obsolete like they have with most other womens cloths..
> 
> b_r


There was one time I went out riding for a few hours with some really baggy shorts and a short top... I sunburned a horizontal strip on my lower back that was SOOOOOO painful, and even now serveral years later I can see the faint marks from it.  Here's to tall- backed shorts and other practical items.

To prove just how fashionable I really am, here's a picture of me just back from a nighttime dogsledding run this January when it finally warmed up to 16 degrees.... "TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER."


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*be careful....*

You keep posting provocative pictures of yourself like that, the guys will go crazy!! 

Thanks for what'll most likely be my biggest laugh of the day! I think we've got our next cover shot for Cosmo!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

poacher said:


> Oakley has a new mtn short that is sweet. They look like board shorts. They have a low waist and are a bit longer. Their webiste is not current, so to check them out you'd have to go to a bike shop.


My friend just got a pair. They look like exactly what I'm looking for but so far the only ones I've been able to find are a bunch of size XS. I've lost weight and none of my baggy shorts fit anymore, but I'm not that skinny!

I also need medium-low cut (my waist is too skinny in comparison with the rest of me and I've never found anything high waisted that doesn't fit totally wrong) and absolutely hate elastic waistbands. My old AXO mens DH shorts were great but they're falling off of me these days. And unfortunately they don't make that model anymore...


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*Performance Century Short Short*

They may not be as low as you want, but are lower than regular shorts, and cheap! They have a 6 inch inseam, and fit me lower on the waist than regular shorts, though they don't mention that part on the tag. They are my favorite shorts. And they hold up pretty well, and are often on sale. Just don't get the really cheap ones by Performance, they fall apart. 
Terry also makes a low rider short, called the Low Rider. Available on their website, www.terrybicycles.com. I have not tried them, so I can't offer a review. (They also make a High Rider short!)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

verslowrdr said:


> There was one time I went out riding for a few hours with some really baggy shorts and a short top... I sunburned a horizontal strip on my lower back that was SOOOOOO painful, and even now serveral years later I can see the faint marks from it.  Here's to tall- backed shorts and other practical items.
> 
> To prove just how fashionable I really am, here's a picture of me just back from a nighttime dogsledding run this January when it finally warmed up to 16 degrees.... "TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER."


Yikes..!! That must have been some burn Darth..!!  lol  So very cool about the dogsledding run... that sounds like it would be fun!

Cheers 

b_r


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*posted about these earlier*

but I just have to tell you that I went on a really good, long ride in my new Nike ACG shorts and they are the most comfortable shorts in my current "bike clothing roster". I couldn't even tell there was a chamois, but at the same time I had the least beat up seat of many a long ride. They ride a little low, but I prefer that, so any of you who don't mind a little bit lower back elevation might want to check these out.

Also, they're sort of a hybrid. They have the "coverage" of baggies, but fit a little tighter and shorter so they have some of the benefits of lycra. I might call them the "boxer briefs" of bicycle shorts.

Going to ride again today, and I'll be grabbing them off the top of the pile!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, I finally found a new pair of shorts! Tried on every pair that was even close to my size at every shop I could find, then gave up and started hitting motorcycle shops. I ended up buying a pair of Thor zip off pants to replace my beloved AXO DH shorts which are now too big for me and fall right off my hips. 

You think it's tricky finding regular women's shorts that fit - they don't even make women's DH shorts. I keep searching in vain and trying on women's baggies but even when I find a pair that finally fit, the fabric just seems like it would last one good wreck and I'd be shopping again. So MX shorts it is...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Have you ever tried Nemas? Just curious. I never had, but I've good things.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> Have you ever tried Nemas? Just curious. I never had, but I've good things.


My husband has a pair, but I can't deal with elastic waistbands, which seem to be universal on Nemas. I think because my natural waist is pretty high, elastic waistbands seem to float up until they're uncomfortable. Not to mention I don't dig the "poofing out" below the elastic look...

I think their fabric is fine for XC but I don't think it would hold up for DH use.


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

connie said:


> You think it's tricky finding regular women's shorts that fit - they don't even make women's DH shorts. I keep searching in vain and trying on women's baggies but even when I find a pair that finally fit, the fabric just seems like it would last one good wreck and I'd be shopping again. So MX shorts it is...


Connie, although it is totally ghetto, some of my favorite dh shorts were once moto pants - I just cut them off BELOW the knee. Since they are longer, the hold up my kneepads better. I don't hem them, but I don't think it would be very hard to clean finish them if I was so inclined. I have seen a lot more women's moto gear lately, so maybe you could creat you own women's dh shorts. The trick is NOT to pay full price - one place I get a lot of clearance stuff from is the Fox website in their sale section.

As for xc baggies, I just wear men's stuff. I guess that a lot of companies that make women's shorts seem to think that we all must have petite legs and thighs - I have to get an XL to fit me in the thighs, and then the waist is huge


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Blue said:


> Connie, although it is totally ghetto, some of my favorite dh shorts were once moto pants - I just cut them off BELOW the knee. Since they are longer, the hold up my kneepads better. I don't hem them, but I don't think it would be very hard to clean finish them if I was so inclined. I have seen a lot more women's moto gear lately, so maybe you could creat you own women's dh shorts. The trick is NOT to pay full price - one place I get a lot of clearance stuff from is the Fox website in their sale section.
> 
> As for xc baggies, I just wear men's stuff. I guess that a lot of companies that make women's shorts seem to think that we all must have petite legs and thighs - I have to get an XL to fit me in the thighs, and then the waist is huge


Good idea. I actually have a great pair of MX pants -- from back when Fox made the 360 women's line - got them off of Fox's clearance section. But I actually use them for dirt biking and therefore don't want to cut them off... Maybe I'll have to see if I can get a second pair. I'm getting pretty close to needing a smaller pair of those too. Nice to loose weight, but it stinks when my favorite gear doesn't fit anymore... especially when it's so hard to find stuff you like!


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

MTBikeBoi said:


> But fear not, try Desoto sport, and specifically, try the Low Cut Tri Short (#LCTS3) They are unisex.


Hmmm... can't see the shorts so well...

got any more photos?


(just kidding. I couldn't resist.)


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

MTBikeBoi said:


> But am I the bomb or what, knowing the SOLE manufactuer of low rise shorter leg shorts?!


Warning: Do not go looking for praise in the WL unless you ARE a woman. If you need kudos, you'll just have to go call your mother or something.

just a friendly PSA. 

affectionaltely,
sunny the Akita.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

if you are handy, you can always either alter the waist band of some lycras to the desired height, or make your own. 

Also, I wonder if I missed something, title 9 doesn't usually have very much bike stuff, but lots of the other things are cute.

formica


----------



## rjriding (Nov 3, 2004)

*Board Shorts*

My girlfriend wears her surfboard shorts over lycra. They are low waisted and nylon and really tough. She has some Roxy and Quicksilver.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*This thread turns me on*

Sorry....all this talk of women in hip hugger shorts. Well...I gotta go. lol


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

deleted


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Sorry....all this talk of women in hip hugger shorts. Well...I gotta go. lol


time to "reflect"


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*what about bibs?*



Impy said:


> This year I find myself wearing only lycra. I kind of just stopped being self-conscious about my butt and the big ol' chamois and all that. I find them more comfortable. And its cooler. I only wear baggies now when its cool outside, for a second layer.


I don't see any mention of bib shorts here. No waist grabber & they cover up your back (i raced for a year in Verge women's shorts and had a hilarious tan line, because I am long waisted & they are LOW cut - Verge does make nice women's clothes, though). While there are a lot of things that have developed in cycling over the last hundred years that are not great for women, there are some good things that can work for both sexes - I think bibs might be one of those ;-)

It is important to wear a full zip jersey with bibs for easy porta-john stops, though.

As for looks - if what I look like bothers someone else, that is their problem, eh?


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*roach*

Well I am going to rant about the girls DH shorts......I have never been one to ride in padded shorts..I ride all year and have a tough a**.....so it's all good. I started to DH ride last year and wanted shorts that could take all big spills and the girls Roach shorts did the job...but as it was I had to buy the Med size...I am small but not super slender so that was fine..little snug but by the end of summer all good. Well after a winter of not doing anything but Boarding...got in 22 days this year woooo hooo.....and hanging out with my 2 girls(roomies) who love food and a new boyfriend...so going out for dinner alot...the Mediums were a little hard to do up over the winter belly ( keepinging mind I am 33..not 23 anymore) so I had to ..first time ever buy a large. I just want to know in what barbie doll land is a 5"4, 135 lbs winter...125 lbs end of summer, girl a large. I looked on the Roach site and it says...girls clothes..Made by girls for girls..my ass. How small are these girls. It would just be nice if the bike clothing company's could look into the fact that many fit girls are not super tiny and to make the clothes with a larger range of sizes....because if I am large then what would my roomie...who is a bit bigger then me, who just started to get in to biking wear?? Just a thought. Karie


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

konahottie_311 said:


> Well I am going to rant about the girls DH shorts......I have never been one to ride in padded shorts..I ride all year and have a tough a**.....so it's all good. I started to DH ride last year and wanted shorts that could take all big spills and the girls Roach shorts did the job...but as it was I had to buy the Med size...I am small but not super slender so that was fine..little snug but by the end of summer all good. Well after a winter of not doing anything but Boarding...got in 22 days this year woooo hooo.....and hanging out with my 2 girls(roomies) who love food and a new boyfriend...so going out for dinner alot...the Mediums were a little hard to do up over the winter belly ( keepinging mind I am 33..not 23 anymore) so I had to ..first time ever buy a large. I just want to know in what barbie doll land is a 5"4, 135 lbs winter...125 lbs end of summer, girl a large. I looked on the Roach site and it says...girls clothes..Made by girls for girls..my ass. How small are these girls. It would just be nice if the bike clothing company's could look into the fact that many fit girls are not super tiny and to make the clothes with a larger range of sizes....because if I am large then what would my roomie...who is a bit bigger then me, who just started to get in to biking wear?? Just a thought. Karie


Elf-girls. All of Roach's womens clothing fits really small - I had to buy a large jersey so that it wouldn't be super tight, and I am neither big nor well endowed. If I need to fit armour underneath, I just get men's jerseys or motocross jerseys, lots of room and selection. If I don't need to fit armour underneath I buy a brand that builds clothes for real-sized people. Sugoi, Sombrio and Zoic have worked well so far. There's also a sporting goods co-op up here that has nice, inexpensive, running shirts that I use for riding. Can't beat $27 cdn for a long sleeve jersey.

For shorts, I have some older Roach dh shorts (Rally shorts?) from back when it was all mens/unisex, and they fit great, higher in the back and low in the front with an adjustable strap on either side to help the fit. They've lasted incredibly well too, I've had them for 3 or 4 years now, I think. Haven't tried their girls shorts though. I've had good luck with the fit of the Fox Huck (men's bmx shorts) shorts too, although it's a little too short for full on dh (just above the knee on me, and I'm 5'6"). I also tried on some Mace 3/4 length shorts, which fit ok, but they didn't breathe. At all. I felt like I was in a sauna just in the change room, hate to think what they'd be like out riding. Probably be good for the winter though, and I liked the length.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

amg said:


> Elf-girls.


Don't get me started. I bought a pair of Oakleys and had to get an XL. I wear an 8. When the hell did that become an XL?? And even the XL is big in the waist and tighter across the butt - definitely designed for a completely flat butt and no curves. Ugh.

I just get zip off moto pants and use those for DH. Thor Static pants are my favorites lately.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

connie said:


> Don't get me started. I bought a pair of Oakleys and had to get an XL. I wear an 8. When the hell did that become an XL??


right around the same time that a medium became an XS.  

rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Argh! Yep, at the Gap I'm a size 2, in any cycling baggies I'm at least a medium! Any clothing manufacturers out there? Athletic doesn't mean twiggy or anorexic.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> Argh! Yep, at the Gap I'm a size 2, in any cycling baggies I'm at least a medium! Any clothing manufacturers out there? Athletic doesn't mean twiggy or anorexic.


No kidding. Pedaling gives you nice glutes. And that's a GOOD thing - it shouldn't mean my BIKING clothes don't fit...


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's I had to get that out there...it just makes no sence...fit,healthy girls ane not all skinny little sticks....I love that I am fit and not wayyy to skinny.Just wish clothing companys could figure that out. Karie


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to cut the elastic off my short sleeve jerseys because it cuts off my circulation. But I have big arms from crew in high school. 

I picked up a pair of baggies this winter that I really like. I generally ride in just lycra, but for commuting like a bit more coverage for the walk from the parking garage to the bathroom near my office. They are Hind Oshwego Shorts. The liner is mesh with a chamois, one of the pockets has a zippered section and the outside material has a bit of stretch to make them comfy. The fly has snaps all the way down.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

triscuit said:


> I have to cut the elastic off my short sleeve jerseys because it cuts off my circulation. But I have big arms from crew in high school.
> 
> I picked up a pair of baggies this winter that I really like. I generally ride in just lycra, but for commuting like a bit more coverage for the walk from the parking garage to the bathroom near my office. They are Hind Oshwego Shorts. The liner is mesh with a chamois, one of the pockets has a zippered section and the outside material has a bit of stretch to make them comfy. The fly has snaps all the way down.


I had a pair of those and loved them. Until I lost weight and they were falling off... But kudos to Hind for making sizes that fit right!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> Argh! Yep, at the Gap I'm a size 2, in any cycling baggies I'm at least a medium! Any clothing manufacturers out there? Athletic doesn't mean twiggy or anorexic.


at the gap i'm a size 0....and in cycling baggies, well, they don't make cycling baggies for me. in fact, the only company that makes a pair of size XS shorts that are really a size XS is pearl izumi. love the ultrasensor shorts. very low rise (i.e., hip hugging) and not baggy where they should be tight. unfortunately they seem to have discontinued them. grrrrrr!

rt - one of those skinny, anorexic (though not on purpose) athletic female sorts


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> at the gap i'm a size 0....and in cycling baggies, well, they don't make cycling baggies for me. in fact, the only company that makes a pair of size XS shorts that are really a size XS is pearl izumi. love the ultrasensor shorts. very low rise (i.e., hip hugging) and not baggy where they should be tight. unfortunately they seem to have discontinued them. grrrrrr!
> 
> rt - one of those skinny, anorexic (though not on purpose) athletic female sorts


I guess it's just impossible to find things that fit you no matter what your body is like... too many shapes and sizes out there. And men wonder why we need to try pants on before we buy... 

I just wish I had some of your skinny genes, especially when I'm hauling my curvy butt up hills!


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

connie said:


> I just wish I had some of your skinny genes, especially when I'm hauling my curvy butt up hills!


hear hear! And trying to buy pants to fit around my thunder quads (I'd call them thunder thighs but I worked too hard to get them this big to dismiss them like that!)...

I bought a pair of MEC brand shorts for $42 cdn the other day as a last minute backup for a race (do laundry or buy more shorts... no brainer! Bought socks too.)... little did I know, they're super comfortable. Long enough, good material, nice chamois (it's red). Not particularly low-waisted but I'm ver' happy... almost as happy as I am with my $95 Sugois. Thought I'd throw it in.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

*rt* said:


> at the gap i'm a size 0....and in cycling baggies, well, they don't make cycling baggies for me. in fact, the only company that makes a pair of size XS shorts that are really a size XS is pearl izumi. love the ultrasensor shorts. very low rise (i.e., hip hugging) and not baggy where they should be tight. unfortunately they seem to have discontinued them. grrrrrr!
> 
> rt - one of those skinny, anorexic (though not on purpose) athletic female sorts


rt - do you really like the PI shorts? i have to wear the XS for the shorts to fit, but then i find the chamois ridiculously large and it bunches up. the same size chamois goes in all sizes of shorts, and it gets dumb in the XS. don't you find this? it feels alright on the bike, but walking around it's HORRIBLE.


----------

